# Article about trying to fund Gateway



## ParanoidAndroid (Jul 6, 2018)

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2018/07/06/gateway-tunnel-new-york-city-infrastructure-218839

An analysis of why it's still in gridlock.


----------



## railiner (Jul 7, 2018)

Very detailed and informative article...thanks for posting it.


----------



## jis (Nov 29, 2018)

Some details on the outcome of the Cuomo-Trump chit chat on getting the tunnel component of Gateway rolling...

https://www.crainsnewyork.com/politics/after-meeting-trump-cuomo-unveils-new-vision-gateway-cut-out-amtrak

It involves removing Amtrak from the controlling seat. One could interpret it as a power grab by Cuomo and Trump, an odd combination. But at least now they are putting their personal reputations on line. As for what we will get out of it, if anything, is open to deliberations :mellow:

And here is NY Times' take on it:

https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/28/nyregion/trump-cuomo-hudson-tunnel.html


----------



## railiner (Nov 29, 2018)

If they can get it done, great...but I have low expectation's, so won't be disappointed if they don't....

As an aside, I find it rather interesting that it is the New York governor who seems to be taking the lead in spearheading this project, now...

When clearly, the state of New Jersey really has a larger stake in it...


----------



## neroden (Dec 2, 2018)

jis said:


> Some details on the outcome of the Cuomo-Trump chit chat on getting the tunnel component of Gateway rolling...
> 
> https://www.crainsnewyork.com/politics/after-meeting-trump-cuomo-unveils-new-vision-gateway-cut-out-amtrak
> 
> ...


I mean, it's sort of a joke... Amtrak is going to be operating the tunnels regardless.  Who's the alternative, NJT? Ha!

Cuomo is an ignoramus, but Trump is a deliberate ignoramus, so this is the "blind leading the blind".  Hopefully if the money ever gets allocated, it'll go through someone competent, not that I'm seeing a lot of such people right now.  (Andy Byford would do.)

It's actually looking more and more likely that Trump will be removed from office before his term ends in 2020; I never thought I'd see 14 Republican Senators voting to invoke the War Powers Act.  So we'll wait and see.


----------

